# DHCP unknown option value 0x52 alarm



## tonychang0986 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi all master,Why myweb server have a DHCP unknown option value 0x52 alarm per 4 hours every day?
thanks ,ping network is ok


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2021)

tonychang0986 said:


> Why myweb server have a DHCP unknown option value 0x52 alarm per 4 hours every day?


In my opinion servers shouldn't use DHCP. You're probably getting it every time the lease is renewed. You can safely ignore that option, it's not relevant for your client addresses.



> Option 82 is supposed to be used in distributed DHCP server/relay environment, where relays insert additional information to identify the client’s point of attachment.











						Understanding DHCP Option 82 | INE
					

Need help understanding DHCP option 82? Click here to read a step-by-step guide from one of INE’s experts. Learn about DHCP option 82 and its function.



					blog.ine.com


----------



## tonychang0986 (Sep 11, 2021)

SirDice said:


> In my opinion servers shouldn't use DHCP. You're probably getting it every time the lease is renewed. You can safely ignore that option, it's not relevant for your client addresses.
> 
> 
> https://blog.ine.com/2009/07/22/understanding-dhcp-option-8Sorry,2


Sorry,Can I disable this alarm?


----------

